# Mk1 TT brake bleeding procedure



## blowjustinup (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I've done a bit of research and seem to have gotten some conflicting information about bleeding brakes. I replaced a caliper and thanks to a mishap, ended up losing all my brake fluid (or enough for the reservoir to go dry anyway). I've never bled brakes before, and really don't want to screw it up for obvious reasons. I bought a motive brake bleeder from ECS along with DOT4 fluid. I get the basic process for bleeding the calipers, but is there anything special I have to do for the ABS system or the clutch? I've gotten some conflicting information regarding that. Also, a friend insists that all 4 wheels need to be off the ground to do this.. I can't think of any reason for that, but am curious and I'll need 2 more jack stands if that's the case.

TIA!


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

Subscribed - it's ridiculous how much misinformation is out there about bleeding brakes on the VAG cars. 

I've been told my mechanics if you are flushing the system just follow the instructions on the pressure bleeder. There is a great video on YouTube from DAP and The humble mechanic on the process.

Super easy

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

blowjustinup said:


> Hey guys, I've done a bit of research and seem to have gotten some conflicting information about bleeding brakes. I replaced a caliper and thanks to a mishap, ended up losing all my brake fluid (or enough for the reservoir to go dry anyway). I've never bled brakes before, and really don't want to screw it up for obvious reasons. I bought a motive brake bleeder from ECS along with DOT4 fluid. I get the basic process for bleeding the calipers, but is there anything special I have to do for the ABS system or the clutch? I've gotten some conflicting information regarding that. Also, a friend insists that all 4 wheels need to be off the ground to do this.. I can't think of any reason for that, but am curious and I'll need 2 more jack stands if that's the case.
> 
> TIA!


My advice? First off, take that Motive brake bleeder, fill it with wet cement, and then throw it off the roof of the highest building you can find, making sure there's no one below to hit. Once that's finished, you will have instantly saved yourself much mess, pain and aggravation. Then simply have a friend push the brake pedal while you open the bleeder at the caliper, then close the bleeder and repeat. You don't need the wheels off the ground, but I put the rear beam up on jack stands so the proportioning valve doesn't inhibit fluid flow. Start at the right rear, then left rear, then right front then left front, making sure to get rid of any air bubbles you find. Clutch will need bleeding separately. Make sure to fill the reservoir with brake fluid and not let it get too low or you could have ABS pump problems.


----------

